# After filtering melted wax: honey, wax, and what's this third substance?



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

first guess is propolis, mixed with Wax and Honey,,, AKA Slumgum

works good to coat traps with.

the honey would work for baking BTW

GG


----------

